# Networking >  Net bios

## JobHelper

What is TCP/IP name and NET BIOS name ?

This is the question asked by visitor amithjadhav

----------


## anushya

Hi,

NetBios Vs Hostname : Doc is attached.

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi Amit,

As i saw the answer of Anusheya,it was really a bravo one.

If you want in short i will explain in two lines :

Netbios is the basic program for name resolution in Microsoft product.
TCP/IP is the protocol stack.Combination of two protocol. with their own role in networking services.


Regards 

NIkhil Rattan

----------


## anushya

Hi Nikil,

Nice to see ur reply. It will be fine, if u differentiate the usage of netbios name and hostname.

----------


## Haitalk

There is some difference between netbios name and host name. netbios name is the commonly used term in all operating system with reference to protocol. Only computers have host name in a network but netbios name for other objects also like domain, share etc. In case of computers we take host name & netbios name as same especially in case of windows. In some cases host name can be more than 15 characters long but netbios name takes only first 15 characters..

----------

